# eMTB destinations that are legal thread



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I would like to start the thread with Whitehorse, Yukon Territories Canada. This snapshot of Trailforks list shows some of the myriad of trails available in Whitehorse:









There are trails for every kind of rider. From classic trail riding to downhill. It is a great town with an international flavor and excellent mexican food!









Most importantly the city of Whitehorse and the Yukon government allow class 1 ebikes on trails.



E-bikes | Whitehorse, YT
















So please add suggestion for destinations that supply a variety of trails and are legal to ride.'
Cheers


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Big Bear / Snow Summit - Commifornia
Sky Park / Santas Village - Commifornia

Arizona - All the parks in Phx area SoMo / Hawes / Pyramid Peak etc

Gooseberry / Hurricane Utah


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Western Washington 
Capitol Forest North Slopes - Olympia
Chuckanut Mountain - Bellingham 
North Mountain - Darrington 
Green Mountain - Bremerton
Tahuya State Forest - Port Orchard/Bremerton - dirt bike trails! Ride with caution. 
Olallie Trail - Snoqualmie
Dash Point State Park - Federal Way/Tacoma 

Some of our DH parks might be ebike approved as well but I don't know for sure.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

pedal-man said:


> Big Bear / Snow Summit - Commifornia
> Sky Park / Santas Village - Commifornia
> Arizona - All the parks in Phx area SoMo / Hawes / Pyramid Peak etc


All the ones you listed are groomed MTB trails.

Advanced destination trails Class 1-3 Big Bear: 1W17, 3N69, 3N93, 3N10 and my favorite 1N38.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

pedal-man said:


> Big Bear / Snow Summit - Commifornia
> Sky Park / Santas Village - Commifornia
> Arizona - All the parks in Phx area SoMo / Hawes / Pyramid Peak etc


You consider Santa’s Village a “mountain bike destination”? Lol.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

downieville


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just about every trail system in BC. The only restrictions are some of alpine trails. I believe 7-sunmits and Friday ridge are ebike restricted


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

RBoardman said:


> You consider Santa’s Village a “mountain bike destination”? Lol.


If you're doing Big Bear, hit Sky Park as well. Notice how they are grouped together genius.


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

ballisticexchris said:


> All the ones you listed are groomed MTB trails.
> 
> Advanced destination trails Class 1-3 Big Bear: 1W17, 3N69, 3N93, 3N10 and my favorite 1N38.


The OP asked for legal destinations...most FS trails are a "no no"

The Bike Parks are yes....If you think that SoMo Park is a groomed trail, its probably above your pay grade buddy. Same with Hawes.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

pedal-man said:


> The OP asked for legal destinations...most FS trails are a "no no"


All those trails I listed are legal on any classification of E-MTB. FWIW Forestry Service trails are 100% legal. And you better be eating your Wheaties on the ones I listed. Even a E-MTB bike is going to be dismounted and pushed on some of the sections.

The reality is most riders are going to the more groomed and popular spots made for mountain bikes.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Pretty much every trail system in Florida is e-bike friendly, except Markham Park in South Florida, afaik. I know there was a petition being passed around to allow e-bikes to ride there, not sure what came of it.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes I am primarily interested in a list for folks of legal eMTB singletrack. Not one trail but a destination for a weeks vacation.


----------



## kngelv (Dec 29, 2019)

Well don't come to Michigan. The "purists" at the Michigan Mountain Biking Association have made them illegal everywhere. The Potawatomi chapter is the prime instigator of the rules in this state that allow the MBA that runs the trails to set the rules. Just came back from a week in Tenn, N.C., and West Va. where they were no big deal. It sucks to E-Bike in this state.

James


----------

